

Reserve your name on Wander, a magical startup launching soon - nickfrost
http://brinx.it/DzT

======
nyellin
Flagged. Please don't submit empty launch pages like this.

~~~
nickfrost
It's about promoting the startup, in theory helping them get traction.
Something all startups need.

